# Topics > Agriculture >  Rowbot Systems, agricultural robotics, Saint Paul, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Website - rowbot.com

youtube.com/RowbotSystems

twitter.com/rowbotsystems

linkedin.com/company/rowbot-systems

Co-founder and CEO - Kent Cavender-Bares

Co-founder - John Bares

Co-founder - Charlie Bares

----------


## Airicist

Rowbot self driving on a corn field with half-mile long rows

Published on Sep 10, 2014




> Forward-facing view of a self-driving robot designed to apply nitrogen fertilizer and seed cover crops for corn farmers. This is a 5 minute clip of the machine as it traveled between rows without needing GPS. This was a customer field located in southern Minnesota.

----------


## Airicist

Science rules! Rowbots transforms agriculture w/robotic farming & Experiment.com funds research

Published on Feb 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Rowbot's next-gen machine in action

Feb 12, 2020




> A highly capable robot for operation on large-scale corn fields. Importantly, these machines do work (apply fertilizer, seed cover crops) while also collecting a variety of useful data.

----------

